# If the Holga ain't cutting it, use this!



## limr (Apr 1, 2014)

It's sure to guarantee the Lomo results you want!
Lomography ? The Home Of Creative Analogue Photography & Cameras


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 1, 2014)

Neat-o-keen.


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 1, 2014)

To get the same effect for 15% of the cost:

If you have a Sony NEX camera:
Wollensak 1" 25mm F1 9 Cine Raptar C Mount Lens with Viewfinder Lens | eBay $85
Amazon.com: C-Mount Movie Lens to Sony Alpha Nex E-mount Camera Adapter, for Sony NEX-3 NEX-5 NEX-C3 NEX-5N NEX-7 NEX-VG10 NEX-VG20: Camera & Photo $8
Lens Bubbles: Wollensak Raptar 50mm f1.5 C-Mount - Photo Set <--looks like
Total: *$93*

If Canon/Nikon, it's bulkier:
1) Get a lensboard and any random really old large format lens in a reasonable length like 90 or 135mm or so. Wollensak Raptar lenses in particular had a ton of field curvature. $50
2) Glue a "macro reverse ring" for your camera onto the back of it: Amazon.com: Fotodiox Macro Reverse Ring Camera Mount Adapter for Canon EOS Camera with 58mm Filter Thread Lens: Camera & Photo $10
3) Attach it to a Canon/Canon bellows and extend/retract to focus: Amazon.com: Generic Canon EF Mount Macro Extension Bellows For 6D 5D 7D 70D 60D 50D 40D: Camera & Photo $30 + a tad of angle grinding maybe
total: *$90*


----------



## limr (Apr 1, 2014)

Bah, I knew the link would go wonky.

Let's try this:

[video]http://vimeo.com/lomography/super-photo-spray[/video]


----------



## compur (Apr 1, 2014)

I've heard it works well on sheet film too.


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh well that changes things.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2014)

limr said:


> Bah, I knew the link would go wonky.
> 
> Let's try this:
> 
> [video]http://vimeo.com/lomography/super-photo-spray[/video]



Man! That is frickin' SWEEET! I just hit the Freestyle website and picked up two 5-packs of Kodak Portra 160 color neg film ($28.79 per pack, so about $5.75 per roll!).Kodak Portra 160 ISO120 Size - 5 pack | Freestyle Photographic Supplies 

I am totally stoked!


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 1, 2014)

It looks like that spray has about a 40mm focal length! in just a millimeter of liquid. That's some telephoto stuff right there.


----------



## limr (Apr 1, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Oh well that changes things.



It changes EVERYTHING!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> It looks like that spray has about a 40mm focal length! in just a millimeter of liquid. That's some telephoto stuff right there.



Thanks for the tip Gav!!! I had estimated 35mm or thereabouts, but with your mad math skilz, I'll take your word for it! *Man-o-man!* 40mm is gonna be SWEET on 120 rollfilm! I'll get a nice, very wiiiiide view on 120! My widest lens for 120 right now is a Zenzanon 50mm for my Bronica, so, I think I will shoot "wides" and totally revel in that significantly wider angle of view that I will get with the 40mm effective focal length.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmm, the calendar just happens to show April 1, how about that?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Hmm, the calendar just happens to show April 1, how about that?



Yes, Tuesday, April 1, which means that *Thursday will be April 3*--and that means an ALL-NEW episode of *The Big Bang Theory* will be on CBS at 8:30 PM!!! Woo-hoo! 

I just checked TV Guide on-line. Here's the show synopsis: *

The Indecision Amalgamation 8:00 PM on CBS, 31 min 2014 TV-PG*

Raj wrestles with dating two women at the same time; Penny is offered a part in a trashy movie; and Sheldon can't decide between two gaming systems.  Find more about The Big Bang Theory


----------



## limr (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, the Big Bang Theory is fine, but even better, there's a new Portlandia on Thursday!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 1, 2014)

Can you clip it up, or does it need to be hand-held? Holding it for 24 hours might make my arm sore.


----------



## limr (Apr 1, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Can you clip it up, or does it need to be hand-held? Holding it for 24 hours might make my arm sore.



Pretty sure you have to hold it. Or rig something from a tripod but make sure no one walks by it too fast. Motion blur, y'know. And I hear you can cross process just by spraying a couple of extra times.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2014)

limr said:


> Yeah, the Big Bang Theory is fine, but even better, there's a new Portlandia on Thursday!



I live in what we around here call the burbs of SE Portlandia... my kid goes to school near the "park" they show in the show sometimes. The show is pretty popular here.


----------

